# Wheel brush holder?



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

I've just bought a couple of Vikan brushes fro doing the wheel arches etc but I don't want to leave them in the bucket of I can avoid it. Does anybody use anything that clips on the bucket to hold brushes etc? Any idea? 

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## kdot (Jul 11, 2017)

Im not sure if there is anything official but if you look for plastic hanging planter pots or a small railing plant pots on fleebay it sits well in or outside a bucket :thumb:


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

How about a sink caddy? pretty cheap and you should find one to fit your bucket,

To give a rough idea i found this photo on google from someone who made a camping sink:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

We have something coming that looks good ;-) - pictures to be posted soon !


----------



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

Boothy said:


> I've just bought a couple of Vikan brushes fro doing the wheel arches etc but I don't want to leave them in the bucket of I can avoid it. Does anybody use anything that clips on the bucket to hold brushes etc? Any idea?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


why not keep them in the bucket but handle first? they dry out quickly and your business end isn't sat in the bucket. That's how I keep my wheel woolies


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

WHIZZER said:


> We have something coming that looks good ;-) - pictures to be posted soon !


You ain't got the Detailing Outlaws have you?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Check out detailing outlaws buckanizer









Sent from my G8441 using Tapatalk


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Buckanizer









Sent from my G8441 using Tapatalk


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Off the bucket
















Sent from my G8441 using Tapatalk


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

wish someone in the uk sold these


----------



## Deje (Aug 12, 2016)

The price is ridiculous, € 20 !, read on the German forums and there they make fun off it.
It is talked about in other threads about free shipping and some retailers are talking about low margins on Detailing products, yeah right!


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Deje said:


> The price is ridiculous, € 20 !, read on the German forums and there they make fun off it.
> It is talked about in other threads about free shipping and some retailers are talking about low margins on Detailing products, yeah right!


And €10 shipping (€30) detailing is a joke nowa day's everybody just want's your money your getting ripped off by everyone it's so off putting :devil:


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

WHIZZER said:


> Off the bucket
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that I like:thumb:


----------



## Deje (Aug 12, 2016)

sean ryan said:


> And €10 shipping (€30) detailing is a joke nowa day's everybody just want's your money your getting ripped off by everyone it's so off putting :devil:


And in the thread of free shipping, people make the thumbs up when a retailer claims they have low margins:wall:


----------



## ///M Sport (Apr 5, 2009)

Is there any reason why you wouldn’t leave the brushes in the bucket? Am I missing the obvious here?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

sean ryan said:


> wish someone in the uk sold these


The will be in the UK very soon, I believe several shops will be getting them soon

Sent from my G8441 using Tapatalk


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

///M Sport said:


> Is there any reason why you wouldn't leave the brushes in the bucket? Am I missing the obvious here?


Thats an option of course to leave them in your wheel bucket for sure

Sent from my G8441 using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

///M Sport said:


> Is there any reason why you wouldn't leave the brushes in the bucket? Am I missing the obvious here?


I leave mine in the bucket. Although, about 5 years ago, not long after buying our house, I must have been miles away and lost a brush to the drain :lol:

Now I make sure the buckets are always empty of brushes before heading anywhere near the drains :lol:


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

WHIZZER said:


> The will be in the UK very soon, I believe several shops will be getting them soon
> 
> Sent from my G8441 using Tapatalk


Don't suppose you happen to know who will be selling these do ya whizzer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shopnshine (Sep 13, 2011)

WHIZZER said:


> The will be in the UK very soon, I believe several shops will be getting them soon
> 
> Sent from my G8441 using Tapatalk


Yes we will also be stocking these


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Shopnshine said:


> Yes we will also be stocking these


🤙

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

I use some metal meat hooks from eBay hung from a rack in the garage with the bucket underneath to catch any drips. As soon as they are dry, rinse the bucket and dry it and then store the brushes handle first in the bucket.


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

WHIZZER said:


> Thats an option of course to leave them in your wheel bucket for sure
> 
> Sent from my G8441 using Tapatalk


To be honest it was just a thought/curiosity. Sometimes I might have a brush that's heavily soiled and I don't really want it in the wash/rinse bucket. I don't have a drive or garage so I wanted to keep them somewhere handy without dumping all the brake dust etc into the bucket.
I think I'm probably trying to make my life harded than it needs to be, lol. I think I might just buy some plastic hooks.....or.man up and keep them in the bucket.

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Seem like an accessory too far. I simply have a wash bucket, rinse bucket, and a separate one for wheels with a selection of brushes inside...works for me :thumb:


----------



## Izzy (Oct 31, 2008)

I put my wheel woollies upside down (handles down) in a measuring tube, all the residual liquid drips down the handles and collect at the bottom of the tube.


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

TonyHill said:


> Seem like an accessory too far. I simply have a wash bucket, rinse bucket, and a separate one for wheels with a selection of brushes inside...works for me :thumb:


Yep. This is likely to be to the way I go.

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Boothy said:


> I've just bought a couple of Vikan brushes fro doing the wheel arches etc but I don't want to leave them in the bucket of I can avoid it. Does anybody use anything that clips on the bucket to hold brushes etc? Any idea?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


For storing as using / just after - get yourself a cheap £1 bucket.

For storage - either use the bucket or if you've room and don't want them sitting in the bucket, couple of thin hooks and hang them up.

One of my brushes didn't have a hanging hook - so I drilled a 2 - 3mm hole and a small piece of kitchen / butchers string and all perfect :thumb:


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Tried to purchase one of these from excel detailing supplies £20 + £6 shipping £26 think i'll leave it!


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

I use this
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Double-S...Storage-Sponge-Holder-Rack-Tool-/183034343466

Got the idea from Forensic Detailing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

tosh said:


> I use this
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Double-S...Storage-Sponge-Holder-Rack-Tool-/183034343466
> 
> Got the idea from Forensic Detailing.
> ...


I also use this i cut the hole's bigger at the bottom so the brushes can fit better :thumb:


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

The Buckanizer seems very expensive at £26 for what, at the end of the day, is just molded plastic.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

I just have two buckets for my wheels. One with my wash solution and the other with all my wheel cleaning tools in it, the brushes, mits and wheel cleaner.

I use two buckets to wash the car, so carrying two buckets around for the wheels seems normal.

A spare bucket is the cheapest caddy.


----------



## Snowglobe (Jan 12, 2008)

https://www.perfectlycleaned.co.uk/perfectly-cleaned-bucket-mate-holder-15641-p.asp


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Snowglobe said:


> https://www.perfectlycleaned.co.uk/perfectly-cleaned-bucket-mate-holder-15641-p.asp


OK for a detail brush, but no good for a wheel brush.


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

tosh said:


> I use this
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Double-S...Storage-Sponge-Holder-Rack-Tool-/183034343466
> 
> Got the idea from Forensic Detailing.
> ...





sean ryan said:


> I also use this i cut the hole's bigger at the bottom so the brushes can fit better :thumb:


I also have one of these that is similar, do you not find it too small though?


----------



## Rotiform (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

this is the one I purchased.

As per Forensic Detailing...


----------



## bigbruiser (Apr 16, 2016)

I could not help it, its a condition Detailing!


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

^^^ please don't tell me you paid £26 for that?!?!


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

bluechimp said:


> I also have one of these that is similar, do you not find it too small though?


Yes, only useful for a wheel sponge. Round brushes are also ok.

I now use a small 5L bucket, about 3L of shampoo in it, quite a strong mix.

Or if not using brushes, I use the small bucket with rinse water in it, and Megs Wash Plus directly on the wheel sponge/mitt.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigbruiser (Apr 16, 2016)

TonyHill said:


> ^^^ please don't tell me you paid £26 for that?!?!


um im pretty sure i paid 19.99


----------

